# Storing a snow blower over the summer?



## swimmer_spe (Feb 13, 2017)

In a few weeks, we may have an end to the white stuff. That would also mean an end to the need for my snowblower for a few months.

Is summerizing them much different than a lawnmower? Fill it with gas with stabilizer and clean it?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't be to hasty to store the snowblower, although a non-existent winter here in Michigan, you just never know about those April showers being in the form of snow.
To each their own on the method of storing but, personally, I never go with stabil.
Change the oil, drain the gas tank by disconnecting the gas line, run the blower until it stalls out from no gas and then bleed or remove the float bowl to get all remaining gas out.  Leave the cap off the gas tank for a few days to dry it out and then you can mothball it.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 13, 2017)

kok328 said:


> Don't be to hasty to store the snowblower, although a non-existent winter here in Michigan, you just never know about those April showers being in the form of snow.
> To each their own on the method of storing but, personally, I never go with stabil.
> Change the oil, drain the gas tank by disconnecting the gas line, run the blower until it stalls out from no gas and then bleed or remove the float bowl to get all remaining gas out.  Leave the cap off the gas tank for a few days to dry it out and then you can mothball it.



I will store it when the snow tires come off and the motorcycle comes out.

I have had good results with fuel stabilizer. It also means a free tank on start up.


----------



## DFBonnett (Feb 13, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> Is summerizing them much different than a lawnmower? Fill it with gas with stabilizer and clean it?


That's what I do besides changing the oil along with the rest of the power equipment in the early Spring. So far, so good.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2017)

I drain the excess gas and then run the machine till it stalls, then a few more pulls on the cord and run it till it stalls again. My machine is 15 years old and starts right up.


----------



## havasu (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah, even with the Stabilizer installed, your gas will gum up after a few months. Although I don't own a snowblower, I go have a gas generator. I do what SNS does, drain it completely, including what is in the float bowl, and start with fresh gas whenever needed.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 14, 2017)

You can find almost any owner's manual online these days, if you don't save the one that came with your machine. The manufacturer should have the most up-to-date instructions for storing your snowblower. Since technologies change over time, you should go with what the book says to do.


----------



## DFBonnett (Feb 14, 2017)

havasu said:


> Yeah, even with the Stabilizer installed, your gas will gum up after a few months.



I've been using stabilizer for a looooooong time and that has not been my experience. YMMV.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 14, 2017)

Actually the mower I purchased years ago came with a little tiny capsule of stabil that attaches to the underside of the gas cap and works like a time release additive. 
But there's no guarantee like what I proposed. 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it. LOL


----------



## havasu (Feb 14, 2017)

I use Stabil in all my boats and toys at my lake house. My problem is the Stabil liquid will start to discolor before you add it to the gas tanks, and I've had to rebuild my Quad carburetor about once a year. I just read the directions on the back of the Stabil container, and it says if the color changes on the product, toss it immediately. This is where I am having my problems. I have 4-5 quarts and I guess I need to quit buying that quantity to keep it fresh.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 15, 2017)

You mean they don't have stuff to keep the Sta-Bil stabile???????


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 15, 2017)

I&#8217;m embarrassed but will be honest here. I don&#8217;t have a snow blower but have a mower and a pressure washer. In the fall I bought an adapter for blowing out water lines on a camper and I hook it to my washer and blow the water out of the pump and lines. I fill up the gas tank to the top and shove it in the corner. The lawn mower I fill the tank up and shove it next to the washer in the corner and then any gas left in the can I dump in the car to use it up. In the spring I pump the bulb about 5 times and it starts on the second pull. The Honda engine on the washer starts on one pull. Not sure if this is good practice or not but it is what I have done for 50 years. My dad always said in the winter keep your tank full and you won&#8217;t get water. 

I knew an old guy as a kid that had a boat with a V8 inboard engine and every fall he would start it up and slowly pour half a can of marvel mystery oil down the carb revving the engine to keep it running. It would smoke like a bear. After half the can was out he would dump the rest in and stall out the engine. He would tell me now that can sit 50 years if you want and be as good as new. It would start up in the spring and smoke for 15 minutes and then run great all summer.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 15, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> You mean they don't have stuff to keep the Sta-Bil stabile???????



I think the stabilizer for Sta-Bil is gasoline.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2017)

Your last option...is Cam II , I use it in all my 2 strokes and 4 strokes get a mix of 50/50 with ultra Sunoco.
Never have the issues of tearing apart carbs again.
Those 2 stroke carbs are no fun, its easier to buy a new weedwacker.:rofl:


----------



## frodo (Feb 21, 2017)

run the gas out, empty the bowl

my generator,lawnmower,chain saws, weed eaters all get this treatment and crank up first pull when needed


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 21, 2017)

frodo said:


> run the gas out, empty the bowl
> 
> my generator,lawnmower,chain saws, weed eaters all get this treatment and crank up first pull when needed



But what about your snow blower.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> But what about your snow blower.



Only snow Frodo has to deal with is in the form of a snow cone.....&#128521;


----------

